# Hurricane Wilma - Gone



## Chimpie (Oct 16, 2005)

The season is not over yet.

(Edit:  Image removed since storm has passed. ~ Chimpie)


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 16, 2005)

Crap  <_<


----------



## ipscscott (Oct 16, 2005)

Yay!  :lol: 


Wait, no, I mean_ damn!_ <_< 

I get those too confused sometimes.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 17, 2005)

Computer models aren't really sure where it will go.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh Shut up, would ya!!!     I am still living on that river in Egypt.


----------



## Jon (Oct 17, 2005)

Not again......


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Oct 17 2005, 08:29 AM
> * Oh Shut up, would ya!!!     I am still living on that river in Egypt. *


 I'll deny the river even exists!


----------



## CaptainPanic (Oct 17, 2005)

ANOTHER ONE!!?!?! :blink:  :blink: 

looks like AR-DMAT team has been having lots of fun this summer and will likely continue into the fall! WooHoo!! h34r:


----------



## rescuecpt (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Oct 16 2005, 10:19 AM
> * Crap  <_< *


 LOL


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Oct 16 2005, 11:19 AM
> * Crap  <_< *


 And the latest update has it going right towards Naples to. (as of 5pm)


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 18, 2005)

The pressure on this storm is dropping rapidly, already at 982mb.  Her winds are also picking up nicely, already at 70 mph.  I can see Wilma becoming a hurricane later this afternoon, if not later this morning.  There are several models showing Wilma either coming across the Naples area (where Wingnut is) or straight up and over the Keys.  The Keys were partially damaged during Rita and don't need another hit.

I will be very busy this week but will update when I can.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Oct 17 2005, 10:50 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Oct 17 2005, 10:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Wingnut_@Oct 16 2005, 11:19 AM
> * Crap <_< *


And the latest update has it going right towards Naples to. (as of 5pm) [/b][/quote]
 Crap!


----------



## emtff99 (Oct 18, 2005)

Batten down the hatches, & hold on for another wild & dangerous ride in the Gulf Coast region.  They are not quite sure which direction Wilma is going to head, it seems to  re-alter itself. *Just like a typical woman, not sure which direction she is going*    J/K
I know I am going to pay for that comment now. **Ducking under my desk right now  LOL**
However, I am worried since my Father lives in Fla, each time I speak w/him on the phone after a Hurricane hits, he tells me things are ok, "they are or were sitting in the garage watching the rains & so forth"


----------



## Firechic (Oct 18, 2005)

> *Just like a typical woman, not sure which direction she is going  J/K
> *


Oh, we KNOW which way we're going.....we just don't like to TELL everyone!!!


----------



## Jon (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firechic_@Oct 18 2005, 02:06 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 And you sometimes ACT like you don't, to confuse folks....


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 18, 2005)

Bump to show updated graphics.


----------



## Firechic (Oct 18, 2005)

> *QUOTE (Firechic @ Oct 18 2005, 02:06 PM)
> QUOTE
> Just like a typical woman, not sure which direction she is going  J/K
> 
> ...



That's how we maintain the mystery... h34r:


----------



## MMiz (Oct 19, 2005)

Chimp,

Be safe and keep us updated.

I think we need someone to make a Chimp Storm Tracker graphic.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Oct 18 2005, 11:11 PM
> *I think we need someone to make a Chimp Storm Tracker graphic.*


Here you go...You said Storm Magnet right?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 19, 2005)

Exerpts from the 5 a.m. advisory...  from NOAA



> *AIR FORCE RECONNAISSANCE PLANE REPORTED 884 MB...THE LOWEST
> MINIMUM PRESSURE EVER MEASURED IN A HURRICANE IN THE ATLANTIC
> BASIN...
> 
> ...




When did this become a Cat 5???


Chimp and Wingnut...I have an extra room in my place if you want to come on!!


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 19, 2005)

What the heck.  I go to sleep and this thing explodes.  

Yep, as the Princess stated this storm is now a Cat 5 and has the lowest pressure EVER for a Hurricane, 884 mbs.  We should get another reading in the next hour or so when the next advisory comes out.

While this storm has radically intensified, another thing that we here in south Florida have to worry about is speed.  Friday evening, early Saturday morning, this storm will be making its turn around Cuba.  Once it makes its turn it will basically launch across Florida and end up in the Atlantic on Sunday.  This storm will move quick. 

Thanks for the offer Princess but I have to stick around here.  Part of my duties with the Red Cross.

More later.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 19, 2005)

Dammit , It was a Cat 1 when I went to bed!! What the hell...

Our apt is wood frame, were waiting but getting ready to pack. Jay is off duty, if this thing is really going to hit us we are out of here.


----------



## emtff99 (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firechic_@Oct 18 2005, 01:06 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I know that was coming,,LOL,,but expecting alittle more wrath for it.     In all seriousness though, Hopefully this will pass with min damage as possible.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Oct 19, 2005)

And you people wonder why I dont like visiting the gulf coast.  

Wingnut, pack your bags and come to Arkansas your safer here.

Chimpie have fun bro!

I think after this seasons hurricanes, I think ALOT of old folks will start retiring up north instead of in Florida. The Gulf Coast is GONE!

Min Damage?!?!

Hon Catagory 5 means your shrimp boat is going to be somewhere in the bottom of the ocean.

Hopefully people have started to evacuate. Time for FEMA to screw up again. <_<


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 19, 2005)

They are currently evacuating the keys of all non residents.  No word out here yet, we're all sitting & waiting. I spent 20 mins this morning looking for a place to fill up my gas tank, hopefully I'll better luck this afternoon. Started packing a bit, I don't want to do too much in case we don't have to go.

I hate waiting  

At this point I'm ready to pack a UHaul and get the hell out of here.


----------



## MMiz (Oct 19, 2005)

To everyone in Florida,

Be safe and keep us upated!  I know Dave (Chimp) is involved with the Red Cross and I'm sure he's busy, but if anyone has a chance, it's nice to hear first-hand accounts.


----------



## ma2va92 (Oct 19, 2005)

I do thing the gulf coat will have lots of land and house for sale.....

not that i would look to buy in that area...


but in your area beware of the used car sales.. as many dryed out cars from the gulf are making there way across the states...

just maybe this time when ppl are told to leave they will do it.... if not  TO DAM BAD..... 

FEMA .. get you notes ready.... remember how you messed up in the past.. thats a hint .. of what not to do...

then after fl. is hit.. head in new england.. as they will be flooded from the rains ..
they are soaked already and will have old dams breaking and just go under water
as the land is unable to take any more

I like being here in virginia....inland feels safe... t-storms durning the summer... some heavy rain at times... and maybe a twister or two warning....

better then swimming to the conner store


----------



## Margaritaville (Oct 19, 2005)

Please be careful Chimp and wingnut.

Your and your families will be in our prayers. I got a bad feeling about this storm. Don't take any unnecessary chances!

Margaritaville


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GVRS672_@Oct 19 2005, 05:18 PM
> * I do thing the gulf coat will have lots of land and house for sale.....
> 
> not that i would look to buy in that area... *


 You would think that was the case, but it was after (actually during) the mass amount of hurricanes last year when the big housing boom here happened.

 :blink: 

Thanks everyone for the thoughts and prayers.  Think about Wingnut more than me though.  She is in the direct path of it.  Our chapter is standing by to help out our neighboring chapters.


----------



## Jon (Oct 19, 2005)

So... where do I sign up to help???

I just got my paycheck from LA...... Wow.... I got a nice chunk less debt now   :lol:  :lol: 

Please be aware.... I didn't go down to get paid. In fact, I would have gone for free.


Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Oct 19, 2005)

My friend is evacuating from the Keys tomorrow night or Friday am.  If he can't find somewhere to go, I'll be PMing those of you in FL.  He's cute, single, and straight.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Oct 19 2005, 09:04 PM
> * My friend is evacuating from the Keys tomorrow night or Friday am.  If he can't find somewhere to go, I'll be PMing those of you in FL.  He's cute, single, and straight.   *


  <_<  Lose my pm please.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 19, 2005)

"Wingnut, pack your bags and come to Arkansas your safer here." 	

Thanks Cap'n!


"but in your area beware of the used car sales.. as many dryed out cars from the gulf are making there way across the states..."

That is so true, they just did a program on that in our area because it's becoming a big problem here.


"then after fl. is hit.. head in new england.. as they will be flooded from the rains ..
they are soaked already and will have old dams breaking and just go under water
as the land is unable to take any more"

Mass had one do that today (or yesterday?) It was in the news today.   



"Please be careful Chimp and wingnut.

Your and your families will be in our prayers. I got a bad feeling about this storm. Don't take any unnecessary chances!

Margaritaville"


Thankyou! I appreciate it.


"Thanks everyone for the thoughts and prayers. Think about Wingnut more than me though. She is in the direct path of it. Our chapter is standing by to help out our neighboring chapters."


We are at the moment, but that can change to you at any minute Chimp...you be just as careful as we are!



"Please be aware.... I didn't go down to get paid. In fact, I would have gone for free."

We know Jon, we've seen the pictures of what you really do for money.  :lol:   






Anyway, If it looks like we're really going to get nailed, we're going to head up to Inverness. Fortunately Jay's shift didn't get stuck for this hurricane, so he'll actually be able to go with us.

Everyone needs to be careful, I have a bad feeling about this one too, it's a monster. I'm keeping my fingers crossed prayers ready and gas tank filled up.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 19, 2005)

Jenn-  I will be thinking of you and your family.  Please stay safe and check in with us as soon as you can.  I will PM you my cell phone number, if you cant get to a computer you can call and I will keep everyone UTD on  you and your family.

Chimp-  The Regional Director of our Red Cross Chapter just resigned this week.  Perhaps its time to head north a little?  Be careful, and thank you again for all you guys did for us after our Storms.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 19, 2005)

Princess, thanks, you're a total sweetheart   

Just watched our update, it's Cat 4 BUT...Cat 5 = 156mph winds, and Wilma has 155mph winds  :unsure: 

They also said it may not make landfall until Sunday or even Monday, but they should know more by tomorrow.

Here we go again!


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah, let me move away from here to a place that has been hit repeatedly over the last two years.  LOL  No thanks!    

I'll be teaching all day and then attending a big event.  I won't even be able to check the status of the storm until late tonight.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Oct 20 2005, 06:15 AM
> * Yeah, let me move away from here to a place that has been hit repeatedly over the last two years.  LOL  No thanks!
> 
> I'll be teaching all day and then attending a big event.  I won't even be able to check the status of the storm until late tonight. *


 While, mine won't be as detailed, I'll add updates as I watch the news,

All is th same this morning as what I just posted from last ight, except the winds have died down to 150mph.


----------



## emtff99 (Oct 21, 2005)

Looking at the NOAA site now, it seems Wilma is not quite of herself again. However, Winds are still around 145mph & heading North-Northwest @ 6mph. Wingnut & Chimpie, Both you be careful & stay safe, we are thinking about you here in Pa.  As for FEMA,,no comment,


----------



## Stevo (Oct 21, 2005)

NOAA, the meca of weatherpeople whom are paid even if they're wrong 1/2 the time....of course the flip side is that the worse the weather gets the more hotties they have reporting it, great entertainment if your into viewing with the sound off i suppose....
~S~


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 22, 2005)

It's amazing how the forecasted track of this storm has stayed the same this week.  Wilma still seems to be targeting Naples and is predicted to make landfall Monday evening.  Conditions will start to worsen beginning Sunday however.  

There are many models that take the storm further north and south of Naples, but no matter what, Naples will still be affected.  Up in Sarasota we should experience tropical storm winds.

I'll be in class all day today.  I will check back in later tonight.


----------



## Stevo (Oct 22, 2005)

NOAA makes every attempt to dodge the global wierding q's , attributing a bad season to what was first a shorter, and now a longer cycle (150 yrs since the start of records)

and it' been dubbed global _wierding_, not _warming_ due to the climatic paradox ,for instance  farmers almanac (those people that talk to wooly catapilars and chart sun spots) figures a whopper of a winter for us northeners...

so what are the potential effects? well we've already seen a rise in fuel prices (google up the nasdaq on oil co's if you like here) and the insurance companies are starting to balk (act of God, sorry..) 

the old folks have less funding for fuel assistance,(sorry, gotta war to run) and for the first time ever we are importing more food than exporting it 

the dominoes go on re; kaos theory incarnate eh?

now as far as i can see, the gov's fix is NIMS , or some updated ICS program that has us all fall in line under them.  I go next week for this, and haven't seen comment in this forum as yet, perhaps i've missed it

but i know a bueracratic response when i smell one...

~S~


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Oct 22 2005, 06:36 AM
> * It's amazing how the forecasted track of this storm has stayed the same this week.  Wilma still seems to be targeting Naples and is predicted to make landfall Monday evening.  Conditions will start to worsen beginning Sunday however.
> 
> There are many models that take the storm further north and south of Naples, but no matter what, Naples will still be affected.  Up in Sarasota we should experience tropical storm winds.
> ...


 I noticed that, we can't quite believe it ourselves :huh:  :angry:  <_<


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 22, 2005)

I may be checking in again tomorrow morning but that will be about it.  I will be heading to the Chapter around 8 and will be there probably for about 48 hours.  By then Wilma should be on the other side of Florida and the worse should be over with.

I just got back from teaching a class so I'll check back in a little later.

Chimp


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 22, 2005)

Wingnut and myself should start feeling the winds sometime Sunday night.  They eye should be near Naples around 7-8am Monday morning.  By 2pm it should be out over the Atlantic.  Fast huh?  By Monday evening the storm should be well out to sea and all will be returning back to normal.


----------



## Jon (Oct 23, 2005)

Good luck, be safe


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 23, 2005)

This morning the storm is still a CAT 2 and has now moved away from the Yucatan Pen. and is heading northeast.  FINALLY!  Naples still appears to be the target of the storm.  I'm really hoping the cold front comes through and pushes it down slightly.  We'll see.

Along the Gulf Coast we should begin to see higher wind gusts sometime this afternoon.  The later in the day it gets the stronger and more consistent the winds will be.

I'll try to check in later.  No promises though.

Wingnut, if you get a second please let us know how you are doing.  Stay safe.

Chimp


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm here, been busy getting the apt safe and getting Jay packed for work. Finally got some quiet time. It's almost 8pm, hardly any wind, no rain, nada...the calm before the storm. I had the choice of driving 4 hours to get out of town today or hunker down here.  There's a shelter 2 blocks from where I live and my mom lives across the street from me, so we're hanging out at home unless/until it gets bad, then go to the shelter.  I hope everyone is staying safe and being real careful, there's really no telling what to expect from this one. Good luck and I'll keep in touch as long as my power is on.

~Jenn


----------



## Stevo (Oct 23, 2005)

the repetitiveness must be getting old for you guys down there...

~S~


----------



## emtff99 (Oct 23, 2005)

Jenn,
how far is DeLand Fla from you? I have family in that area & just wondering? Stay safe & good luck, hopefully things will pass with min damage.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 23, 2005)

276.51 miles Northeast.

I had to look it up, I've heard of it before, I think I played an online game once with someone who lived there.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 23, 2005)

Thinking of you both....

Good Luck...


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 23, 2005)

Just checking in.  Conditions are supposed to get worse in the next few hours.  Our lead only wanted a skeleton crew there so I decided to come home.  I have two others from my department working.  That way I can go in there all refreshed.  Yeah right, like I'm going to be able to sleep.

Conditions are not supposed to improve until 2 or 3pm tomorrow.  Hopefully I'll be able to catch a break between feeder bands and head back, about a 15 minute drive.

More later.


----------



## MMiz (Oct 23, 2005)

Stay safe chimp, keep us updated


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 24, 2005)

Okay, storm woke me up.  I'm online now for as long as we have power.

Winds have picked up pretty good now.  Wishing I would have stayed at the Chapter.

Looks like the eye dipped south and will go between Naples and Key West.  No big difference as we are all going to be feeling this one.

More later...


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 24, 2005)

Okay... winds are still a-howlin' but I'm going to try to get some more sleep.

Should be a busy day tomorrow.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 24, 2005)

Be careful Chimp!!  Good luck on that sleep.

We will be waiting for pics...

And JENN...WHERE ARE YOU!!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 24, 2005)

IT IS SNOWING HERE!


  :angry:


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 24, 2005)

Well, I have attended a few conference calls today and it seems everything north of Naples and on the west coast turned out okay.  A little damage here and there, but all of our shelters have closed.

Naples, further south, and the south east coast of Florida got hammered hard.  I mean real hard.  Most of the counties said it was the worst storm in 65 years.  Lots and lots of damage.  Almost all of the Red Cross offices were without power, water, etc.  Some had roofs that leaked.  One EOC lost part of it's roof.  All of the Keys (Key West) were without power and running water.  I could go on.

This will be another one for the record books.  I'm afraid that we are only learning what all will be needed for relief from Wilma.  As I get updates I will update you all.

Time for a quick nap.

Chimp


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 24, 2005)

HAS ANYBODY HEARD FROM WINGNUT???

Chimpie-

Are the cell phones working down in the Naples area?  I have her # and will try to call her.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 25, 2005)

Haven't heard from Wingnut and I don't know if cell phones are up or not.  I will know more when I go into work today.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 25, 2005)

It was supposed to be partly cloudy, windy, in the low 50's, with scattered showers today, according to yesterday's newscast...

Well, I think someone should put a contract out on the weather man, that SOB better be coming to plow the nine inches of partly cloudy out of my driveway!

Leaves still on the trees, all of my maple trees have the branches broken off, three of the apple trees were felled by a huge hemlock that came crashing down after our all-night ice storm.

But... knock on wood... Power has yet to fail.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 25, 2005)

WHKR, Did it come by you?  I see it's out in the Atlantic up by NY now. Good Freaking Lord that storm sucked.

I just got power back 30 mins ago. We're the only building in our complex with power so far, prolly the only one in Naples. We live right on top of Marco Island, I think my building is in with thier wiring somehow.

Well as you can see I'm ok, kids are good. Husband got called in Sun night so he stayed up at the jail through the storm and I can tell you this....


I will NEVER EVER EVER EVER Stayy home for one again. All the stories you heard are true x6, I have NEVER been so scared in my life. I actually had the kids coloring in the bathtub, because there was such a tornado problem. ANd since we're right on Marco we got nailed real hard...I've never prayed so much in my life.

Anyway, it was the worst storm I've ever been through and I've lost count on how many hurricanes I've been in (& blizzards)

I'm off to get ice & water, at the school, we also have no water throughout town, those that do get a trickle can't use it. So Nat. guard & Red cross are all over keeping us stocked, great people really, but it looks like a warzone here, I'll come back online later....

Jenn 

(SOOO happy to have power!!)

P.S. Chimpie, I'm glad to see you're ok, How are things up in your end? Can't find much on the net, I 'm waiting for our 5 o'clock news to see how everyone else is fairing, all I've heard is that there's 6mill without power right now, but the radio reports haven't told us much else.


----------



## MMiz (Oct 25, 2005)

Chimp,

Glad you're safe.  Keep us updated!  I've been checking the thread all day.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 25, 2005)

A lot was going on again today, and so far we've sent six teams to West Palm Beach to assist with relief efforts.  I will be going to a local company tomorrow and teaching 35 members of their staff that will be deploying to assist as well.

We had only a few homes that were damaged and we've assisted those families as needed.  Right now our biggest concern is helping our neighboring chapters and communities.  This also will be a long relief operation.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 25, 2005)

Glad to hear you are alright Wingnut.

Chimp


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 25, 2005)

We have 14" of snow, terrible ice storm this morning, every single tree in my yard is either flat or missing something. My telephone line is ripped off the house, I laid a line in from the garage for basic telephone and dial up. We're running two generators, have to keep the freezers cold, so I figured it wouldn't hurt to use it to charge my laptop and use it for a while.

The power went off just after 2pm. Phone was out for a couple hours, but was restored when it stopped snowing. US 6 is closed b/c the leaves were still on the trees, and when the wind started blowing... oh boy was it a mess! They had six miles of nothing but downed trees. PA DOT was plowing the small trees aside, and nine local fire companies and boro/township crews were cutting them. The local kids were stuck at the school till after 7pm. Schools do not have generators, or emergency supplies to shelter people b/c we still have civil defense offices for shelters... It was a major Cluster Fudge! DOT didn't have any plows on yet, and the trees were down from the ice storm, so plow workers couldn't get to the little hubs they have every twenty miles on the highway. 

This is the earliest we've had snow since I was a child. The last time it was in October, the leaves had not even fallen yet, and the power was out for 15 days. But that storm was a true nor-easter and dumped 3 feet. We usually get slammed up here in Western PA anyway. Lake Erie takes care of that, plus the elevation is over 2500 feet.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow WHKR, welcome to the club!   

It's a sucky membership  :angry:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Oct 25 2005, 08:47 PM
> * Wow WHKR, welcome to the club!
> 
> It's a sucky membership  :angry: *


 At least you didn't get 27 degree temperatures with your part of the tropical front...


Tropical my ***! Hell has frozen over.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 26, 2005)

MOOOOOOOVE OVER SATAN!


HERE COMES FROSTY...


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Oct 26 2005, 12:43 AM
> * At least you didn't get 27 degree temperatures with your part of the tropical front...
> 
> 
> Tropical my ***! Hell has frozen over. *


 AHHH...The entire reason I have moved from the north and will not go back during any part of the winter months.

However, I am considering a trip to PA in the middle of March for my son's spring break.


----------



## Jon (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Oct 26 2005, 01:53 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Oct 26 2005, 01:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Oct 26 2005, 12:43 AM
> * At least you didn't get 27 degree temperatures with your part of the tropical front...
> 
> 
> Tropical my ***! Hell has frozen over. *


AHHH...The entire reason I have moved from the north and will not go back during any part of the winter months.

However, I am considering a trip to PA in the middle of March for my son's spring break. [/b][/quote]
 Nah... go to baltimore instead.

EMS TODAY!!!!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 26, 2005)

LOL...Jon, I would love to do that, but somehow I am thinking my 7 year old can think of a BAZILLION other things he would rather do that wander around EMS Today with me....Now if it was Nintendo Today, he'd be begging to go.


----------



## emtff99 (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Oct 24 2005, 08:53 PM
> * HAS ANYBODY HEARD FROM WINGNUT???
> 
> Chimpie-
> ...


 Wingnut PMed me last evening.


----------



## Jon (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Oct 26 2005, 07:25 AM
> * LOL...Jon, I would love to do that, but somehow I am thinking my 7 year old can think of a BAZILLION other things he would rather do that wander around EMS Today with me....Now if it was Nintendo Today, he'd be begging to go. *


 Bring someone to watch him.... there are all sorts of cool things in Baltimore..... like one of the biggest and best aquariums, and a bunch of cool musuems.

Maybe just stop by for 1 day.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Oct 26 2005, 11:30 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Oct 26 2005, 11:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-EMTPrincess_@Oct 26 2005, 07:25 AM
> * LOL...Jon, I would love to do that, but somehow I am thinking my 7 year old can think of a BAZILLION other things he would rather do that wander around EMS Today with me....Now if it was Nintendo Today, he'd be begging to go. *


Bring someone to watch him.... there are all sorts of cool things in Baltimore..... like one of the biggest and best aquariums, and a bunch of cool musuems.

Maybe just stop by for 1 day. [/b][/quote]
 Are you getting a kick back from the Baltimore Chamber of Commerce ?


----------

